# Any Ideas What This Is?



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Plucked from Thainstone mart this morning...










Any ideas?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Plenty :lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont know, but it looks flaming painful


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Discumbobulator?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Car version of this ?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

lol you're all terrible and no use at all :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

levon2807 said:


> lol you're all terrible and no use at all :tongue2:


some things never change...

am guessing the four pivoting arms close around something - then its pressed/pull to open/close summut.

mmmm spring loaded too - that must be good!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like an old screw remover


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pump handle?


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

I am staring at this tool already 10 minutes, but not even an idea popped up in my mind about what could it be. 

Can you make pictures from the other sides please?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Am I correct in assuming that when you push down on the handle the threaded rod rotates into the handle, forcing the hinged parts outwards?

Later,

William


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

When you push the whole thing against a hard surface the middle section retracts and the outer parts come down to be at its side


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> When you push the whole thing against a hard surface the middle section retracts and the outer parts come down to be at its side


Then it's a Transformer's reproductive organ.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

levon2807 said:


> When you push the whole thing against a hard surface the middle section retracts and the outer parts come down to be at its side


Can you post another picture with it in this state?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here you go guys, thanks for all the interest, we're all very keen to find out what this is for!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

A Champagne cork remover.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

It has no way to grasp the cork...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

19th Century Sybian.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

As a guess I'd say it was some sort of implement used for placing tensioned (rubber/elastic/sprung?) bands around objects or the necks of objects...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

blackandgolduk said:


> As a guess I'd say it was some sort of implement used for placing tensioned (rubber/elastic/sprung?) bands around objects or the necks of objects...


Took the words out of my mouth! You could use it to put Benny's wooly hat on! Remember Benny from Crossroads?

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=benny+crossroads+motel&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=846&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=9aQiRPsJwGjtgM:&imgrefurl=http://webspace.webring.com/people/fu/uk_soaps/&docid=eil2xM_qR66FqM&imgurl=http://webspace.webring.com/people/fu/uk_soaps/Crossroads_Benny.jpg&w=352&h=288&ei=LKJfT6WiDsKK8gO4z-2qBw&zoom=1


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> As a guess I'd say it was some sort of implement used for placing tensioned (rubber/elastic/sprung?) bands around objects or the necks of objects...


I go further & say it was used for "banding" the testicles of lambs to encourage the blighters to drop off.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jwg663 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > As a guess I'd say it was some sort of implement used for placing tensioned (rubber/elastic/sprung?) bands around objects or the necks of objects...
> ...


Most banding apparatus have squeeze handles.

Later,

William


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

so it folds something down to 90 degrees, there you go solved it :wallbash:

come on give us another clue


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

japanese anal sex toy


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Tough luck guy's It's a thingamajig.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=thingamajig


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Is it a thing for sadistic boy scouts - to put nails in to horses hooves?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Is it a thing for sadistic boy scouts - to put nails in to horses hooves?


Your thinking of a hammer.....


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Totally forgot I'd not updated this thread chaps...I had this piece along to the Antiques Roadshow a couple of months ago and it turned out to be a milk bottle topper! I travelled 100 miles to find that out and it wasn't even an expert who told me, it was a man who'd also travelled...from a neighbouring village!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That makes perfect sense. Now I can see how it would function. ;0

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

levon2807 said:


> ...it turned out to be a milk bottle topper!


And you *believed* him?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd still ask the wife.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its a sonic Screw driver. Doy!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I'd still ask the wife.


Reckon she's already given it a run?

:lol:


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

anal torture


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like an old tool that would stretch a rubber band so it could be put over the bits of a ram etc to castrate them.


----------

